# Air purifier?



## Chill

Dear all,
Interested in your thoughts and experiences with Air Purifiers. I think I need 2, one for each of my kids room (they are 2.5 and 1 years old). I dont want to pay a fortune for it, we are only here for 9 months but good quality is important.
Any thoughts?
Have you purchased?
Where from and how much?

Thanks in advance,
Chill


----------



## canuck2010

We have a few Sharp Plasmacluster air purifiers. They come in several sizes. The small version puts ions into the air, while the larger version has the added benefit of a HEPA filter and humidifier. There was a Sharp dealer in New Maadi until recently, but they have closed shop since the revolution. However there may be other dealers in the yellowpages. The machines range in price from $200-$500 - nice thing is the HEPA filters are supposed to last for several years and have a worldwide warranty. 

The machines seem to make a difference, taking some of the dust and other pathogens out of the air, while also humidifying, but as the manual states, the filters can't do much about the carbon monoxide and other gases in the air.


----------



## gerhardme1954

If you are only going to be here for 9 months, I would recommend you follow a much more simpler solution, the cost does not justify the purchase, (measured exclusively from a financial point of view). Good quality HEPA filters can be purchased for your existing split-level air-conditioners (I will not say they are great, but they are adequote). for humidity simply place a bowl of water in the room. If you really want purifiers, I suggest you look at the notice boards at the CSA/BCA etc, and buy second hand ones from departing expats. Unfortunately Cairo is the most polluted city in Africa, but unless your kids already has asthma or other upper respitory issues, this simple solution should be o/k for only 9 months stay.


----------

